# Parents who call their child "buddy"?



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

Whenever I hear a parent address their child "bud" or "buddy" it just doesn't ever sound warm or affectionate or even feel like a term of endearment to me. It sounds kind of cold. I could never imagine addressing either of my kids that, but maybe that's my take on it.

Edited to clarify: Whoa! I didn't mean to bait anyone in justifying this. It was more out of curiosity b/c I was not born in American and so my parents and most of their friends never used this word for their children. Before becoming a parent, I only hear the word buddy as the beginning of a rude remark, as in when taxi driver gets cut off and he yells out the window, "Hey buddy, what the f--- ". Or a guy wanting to pick a fight in a bar saying the another guy, "Hey buddy, what're you looking at?" I was hoping maybe somebody could explain the origin of this term when using it on children, but I guess that is really a dumb pursuit.

Second footnote: People who think I'm judging them need to be a little more imperturbable. I wasn't trying to stir up anything. That said, I should have taken a little more thought writing this OP rather than dashing it off on a whim. For that, I apologize. If you call your child buddy, you are not cold. Cold was the wrong word to use. I'm not sure of the right word to use. And even if I could find it, it would describe the way the word feels to me and not describe the person using it.
Names like "Bucko, Half-pint (to the person who wrote about Little House on the Prairie in this thread), and kiddo are examples of other terms that might be said with a lot of affection but doesn't stir up a soft fuzzy feeling in me. But then I don't get a lot of Americanisms like "buddy," country music, baseball and football, etc, even though I've practically lived here all my life.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

*shrug* I don't see it as a big deal, really. Lots of men call their sons 'buddy.' I don't think it's any less affectionate than calling them any other nickname (sweetie, honey, baby, etc)


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

We call DS bud-bud


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I call my kids lots of things, including bud or buddy (although not really DD, mostly DS). DS is also bugaboo, bub, bubby, and kiddo. DS is chickyboo, girly, miss thang (







), and miss C. Of course I call them by their real names too.

All of their nicknames are a show of affection from me. I don't see how bud or buddy is any different than any other nickname. There are worse things. My dad used to call us little $hits.







Said affectionately (he's a weird one) but still......


----------



## taramoon13 (Apr 17, 2008)

i call ds buddy all the time, in fact a guy thought that was his name today!!


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

I've called my DS buddy or little buddy since he was born. It is definitely a term of endearment to me.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I call my kids buddy


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

I have a friend who does this. It's not my choice of endearments, but that's okay. I'm sure my "kiddo" and "sweetie" don't work for other people.

Catherine


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

ehhh

I know parents who do this and they seem loving enough

I mostly use it for kids I don't know.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I call my son buddy all the time.


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Eh









People call their kids all kinds of pet names. I often call dd "ma'am" which is probably far more ridiculous than "buddy" and definitely a more impersonal term for the vast majority of people. But that's just what I call her sometimes, as in "thank you, ma'am." "Could you help me, ma'am?", "Excuse me, ma'am." etc.

If she were a boy, I might well call her buddy, instead








....


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I also call my DS buddy, bub, bubby,baby, honey, sweetie, DD started calling him bug because she couldn't say bud properly









I also call DD peteunia, babe, baby doll, pumpkin, honey. ect

All of these are terms of endearment for us.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

I call my son Buddy and it's definitely a term of endearment. Weird thread...


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Where are you from?

In some areas of Atlantic Canada, buddy is basically like 'this guy' as in...

"I was filling my car up with gas when buddy drives up..."

I think it's probably quite regional whether you hear it as normal or affectionate or whatever.


----------



## Rosedotcom (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:

Weird thread...
Yah.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I call DS "bud" sometimes. Sometimes I call him "bubby."







I don't mean it as cold and don't know why I started doing it. I mean them to be endearing though.


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

I must really be cold and unaffectionate because I actually call my son Budweiser sometimes instead of Bud.


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

I call ds buddy all the time. I use it as an endearment. Isn't it kind of playful like saying your my buddy/friend. My mom always called my brother this so when ds was born it just started coming out of my mouth.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I call both of my boys buddy all the time. It's definitely a term of endearment here.


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

I call my kids bud, buddy, and dude sometimes! They are all terms of endearment.


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

My dad called my brother "buddy." That was many years ago. I call DD "Bubbles." It is a term of endearment.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

My brother is 33 years old and my dad still calls him Bud, or sometimes Bub.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't use "buddy" but I use

Squirt
Offspring
Kiddo
Young'un
Kidlet
Child
Young child

My dd thinks it's funny.


----------



## berry987 (Apr 23, 2008)

I call my kids bud, buddy, beef, guy-guy, short stack, meat, cute stuff, monkey...just about whatever rolls off the tongue. My kids think their "nicknames" are funny and they are part of how we joke around together.


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

We call our ds Buddy so often that we joke we are going to have "Buddy" embroidered on his backpack for kindergarten. Lots of affection for our Buddy here!
Interesting judgement on the OP's part...


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsd1amommy* 
I must really be cold and unaffectionate because I actually call my son Budweiser sometimes instead of Bud.

LOL! this really cracks me up!!!!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I have heard buddy sound warm and loving from both moms and dads. I have also heard children's names said in ways that sound like their parents are cussing out someone in traffic. I think that the words we use, with very little exception, are good or bad based on how we use them not on how parents use them when they are ticked off and trying to keep their cool and using a term they probably hope will engage their child's cooperation. I won't stop using my dd's name just because some people say their children's names in angry, cold tones nor will I stop using the nicknames we enjoy just because some people use them in unenduring ways.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

DH calls our sons buddy at times, and it actually sounds really affectionate and cute







:

like when he says, "Hey, Buddy! I missed you today!"


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think it sounds endearing. I don't think I use it often, but I'm sure I've gone up to one of mykids when thy were bummed out, put an arm around their shoulder and said, "what's up buddy?" sometimes the lighter approach is better during a heavy moment.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsd1amommy* 
I must really be cold and unaffectionate because I actually call my son Budweiser sometimes instead of Bud.









: that's hilarious! I'll have to tell DH, since that's his favorite beer.


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

I call my younger son "Buddy" and my older son "Pal". That's so I don't get them mixed up.


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

Have you been following me around? LOL

I call my 6 week old baby Buddy all the time. Not sure why, but I can assure you I am not being cold...It is just fun. I do call him his name also..I also refer to him as "my baby bumblebee" and "monkey" and "puppy"...I've even thrown in "Pterodactyl" when he's making these gurgly growling noises that he does when he is waking up..lol


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marisa724* 
I call my younger son "Buddy" and my older son "Pal". That's so I don't get them mixed up.



















I sometimes call DS Buddy and my voice sounds as warm and loving as can be! But actually he told me he prefers Bubba or just "Bub" so I usually call him that now when I want to use a nickname. We like nicknames at our house and everyone has one.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have no problem with Buddy. And believe me, it's way better than some of the names I hear parents call their children.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Am I the only one that calls their daughter *buddy*?







:

(Actually, just about every child I come into contact with gets called *buddy* at some point, boy or girl.)


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

My father-in-law still calls my husband "Buddy," and I think it's the sweetest thing ever.

I usually call my infant son Mr. Son or Mr. Boy. Do you think that's overly formal?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I think it's just a nickname like any other nickname. Janelle gets called doll, princess, princess penelope, princess penelope pickle blossom... Kincaid gets called bug, buggy, bugs, buggaboo, bugga, caid-e-bug... Travis gets buddy bud budders... River just gets River for now...


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rivka5* 
I usually call my infant son Mr. Son or Mr. Boy. Do you think that's overly formal?









Aww, that's really cute! When DS was born my dad refered to him as "The Young Mr. (our last name)".


----------



## amy9798 (Jun 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rivka5* 

I usually call my infant son Mr. Son or Mr. Boy. Do you think that's overly formal?









I call our son Mr. Boy frequently









We use Buddy and Dude in addition to lots of other nicknames here. They're definitely coming from an a place of affection...


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rivka5* 
My father-in-law still calls my husband "Buddy," and I think it's the sweetest thing ever.

I usually call my infant son Mr. Son or Mr. Boy. Do you think that's overly formal?









I call the kids Mr./Miss (our last name) when they are being wild. Mostly the younger two.


----------



## camracrazy (May 27, 2006)

We call our middle DD "Bubba". Everyone used to think she was a boy (and sometimes they still do if they don't get a good look at her!). Our 1 yo calls her sisters "Sissy" and "Bubba".


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsd1amommy* 
I must really be cold and unaffectionate because I actually call my son Budweiser sometimes instead of Bud.


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

:Another one who using "buddy" as a term of endearment. I have other names, but the older he gets, the less he likes being called "honey" or "sweetie" although "sweet pea" and "little man" are okay!









Not sure why it is a big deal...


----------



## Shera971 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, considering I call my son "poo" or "little poopie", I definitely think buddy is a step up. LOL I have no idea where it started and I get the weirdest looks from strangers but... he's just my little poo. He knows it means I love him and he's my favourite little boy in the whole world.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I think you just need to let it go. Any endearment can be a source of fear, derision, or shame when used the wrong way, and even something as plain as "Miss" or "Buddy" can be the most tender or words when used that way.

If you don't like it, don't use it. But there's really need to project negativity onto people who do use it.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

Am I the only one that calls their daughter *buddy*?

(Actually, just about every child I come into contact with gets called *buddy* at some point, boy or girl.)
Naw, I occasionally call DD buddy, I also call her kiddo, kidlet, and Little Miss.

DS is buddy, little man, mini-me, little mutant, and despite my original promise not to use it bubs.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

haha this just turned into the best thread ever.
love everyone's nicknames.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I occasionally call dd1 and ds buddy very affectionately.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

I am trying to conjure up the scenario wherein a child is called 'buddy' in an un-endearing way and whatever I come up with seems implausible or at least ridiculous, but I'm not into negative name-calling. I can imagine and have witnessed it between adults who were not happy with one another, but even then, it seems like a sitcom sort of interaction, or a third person narrative, like "Buddy in front of me said...".

We call all of our children 'buddy.'

One of our favourite stories about ds1 is when we asked him what we would call his new sibling once born since we already called him 'buddy', and his brother 'little buddy.' He thought for a second and then stated confidently (and unprompted either by earlier discussion or in the moment), "Weeeee buddy."









We don't have any sur-nicknames anymore. They are all 'buddy', and always with absolute affection.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

I frequently call my kids "dude" or "dudes" because we watched a movie once and everybody was using dude and we started as a joke. They call me mama dude.

Note my username


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

I call Dd buddy sometimes. It's an endearment.

We've always had many knicknames for her starting with Baby Magoo, to Booba, Buddy, Soosala, and lots of sweetheart, sweetie, honey, babe, baby, little darlin', monkey...and we call her by her name often too. Geez just realized we talk to this kid alot.....









I call her kid too now that she's 4 and she's such a big kid.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
Where are you from?

In some areas of Atlantic Canada, buddy is basically like 'this guy' as in...

"I was filling my car up with gas when buddy drives up..."

I think it's probably quite regional whether you hear it as normal or affectionate or whatever.

Yep...I'm from eastern Canada...my favourite comedy group is "Buddy wassisname and the other feller"


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

I must be the world's worst parent... I call my kiddos "Thing 1" and "Thing 2." Seriously. The Cat in the Hat is their favorite book and they love the nicknames. Strangers must think I'm nuts.

DS's dad calls him "buddy" all the time. I never thought anything of it and he always says it very affectionately.


----------



## edensmama (Jun 1, 2006)

We call dd, peanut, Ede (her name is Eden), Lu-Lu, Sissy. Ds is bubba or dude or Bretty Eddie (his name is Brett Edwin). Dh is Bubby, daddy or babe.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

We call our son Buddy--probably more than we call him Andrew. No, we aren't dripping with emotion each and every time ("Come here my widdle Buddy-wuddy mamas little kissy baby wuv u so much!!!") but I certainly don't think we sound cold. We sound the same whether we say Buddy or Andrew. I have been sitting here trying to imagine someone "coldly" using the name Buddy to address their child and I'm really having a hard time even making that up.

I've read a lot of judgment on MDC but in all honesty this has to take the cake...


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I call all my kids "buddy" and it's very affectionate. However, since meeting dh, I've become aware that "buddy" seems to be used a bit differently in Canada (or at least this part of Canada) than in much of the US.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Ok, must share this one....

My son and I call each other "goober" on occasion. One day he came home from school (at 2) and said, "we don't call teachers goober."







I explained that no, that probably wasn't a good idea but we can use it at home.

I call him munchkin.
Grandma calls him sweet man.
Daddy calls him buddy.

He will point it out if one of us calls him by the other's nickname. No switching allowed. LOL.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bethanyclaire* 
I must be the world's worst parent... I call my kiddos "Thing 1" and "Thing 2." Seriously.











that reminds me we call ours #1, #2, #3 and #4.

I also say, "Son" a lot when talking to one of my boys and for some reason it bugs the heck out of my brother. He asks why I don't call DD "Daughter"


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
Where are you from?

In some areas of Atlantic Canada, buddy is basically like 'this guy' as in...

"I was filling my car up with gas when buddy drives up..."

Is that a regional thing? I had a roommate who came from Ontario who used to do that a lot. I thought it was just a personal quirk.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I call him that sometimes because that is what his 2yo sister calls him. She has a great vocabulary but somehow 'brother' never stuck, so he is her Buddy. When they get together I've taken to calling her Idgy.

When he was younger I called him Bug because he looked like a roly-poly.

The girls get called Ga-Ra-Be-Ta-whatever your name is.







:


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
My brother is 33 years old and my dad still calls him Bud, or sometimes Bub.

"Bub" is pretty much ds2's nickname. We call him that all the time.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
Ok, must share this one....

My son and I call each other "goober" on occasion. One day he came home from school (at 2) and said, "we don't call teachers goober."

hmm...I call ds2 "goober" sometimes. Maybe it's good that I'm homeschooling.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marisa724* 
I call my younger son "Buddy" and my older son "Pal". That's so I don't get them mixed up.

















one of the reasons I call all my boys "buddy" (or "big guy") is so I don't call them by the wrong name...








:


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkslinger* 
*shrug* I don't see it as a big deal, really. Lots of men call their sons 'buddy.' I don't think it's any less affectionate than calling them any other nickname (sweetie, honey, baby, etc)









: I think it might seem strange if you don't have personal experience with that word. To me, it is a term of endearment for a boy.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

i'm not a huge fan of 'bub'

i do enjoy
baby love
love bug
sir, sir-j, sergio (his given name is sirius jacques)
honey kisses, baby honey
his milkiness/prince milkie
sonlet/kidlet

i'm sure there are more









i don't care what you call your kid as long as it is cutsie. i hate to hear people talk about their midget. there are better words, its disrespectful, like the other name for brazil nuts or sitting cross-legged i won't scream or explode, but it makes me cringe. kwim?


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i call all kinds of people 'bud'. friends, random kids who i might be talking to, dd, etc.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

That's funny. My mom calls DS "Buddy Boy" all the time. Why? Because that's what Tigger calls the people he loves, and you can't be any more loving than Tigger. I've worried about the "boy" part because she (and I) are white and he's African American, and somehow white people calling AA males "boy" doesn't go over that well, but it never occurred to me to worry about the "Buddy" part. Sometimes I call him "Buddy Boy" and sometimes it gets shortened to "Buddy". The thought that someone would hear me call him that and think I loved him less than someone who calls their kid "Sweetheart" is a little weird to me.

I also call him his middle name twice (think John John only his middle name is not John), or "Love", or "Kiddo" a fair amount.


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

I refuse to call ds "buddy". I will go so far as to make sure nobody else does either. At first I didn't mind so much that dh was calling him buddy. He'd say "Hey, buddy. Daddy's going to work" and such.

Then one day, a coworker of dh's went to talk to ds and said "hey buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuddy." Literally that long. That did it for me. I'll admit, I'm an odd person and that's the only reason I won't say "buddy" to ds anymore.

I'll call him Bub, though.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bethanyclaire* 
I must be the world's worst parent... I call my kiddos "Thing 1" and "Thing 2." Seriously. The Cat in the Hat is their favorite book and they love the nicknames. Strangers must think I'm nuts.

DS's dad calls him "buddy" all the time. I never thought anything of it and he always says it very affectionately.

My dad used to call me "Thing" as well as "first born" and even today on occasion, reminiscent of Homer Simpson, "Boy".

Oh and I am "security blanket" to DH, DD and DS (who can't vocalize it in that way just yet).


----------



## morganlefay (Nov 13, 2007)

My dad called me "buddy" when I was little, and I'm a girl







I remember it as actually one of the warmest ways he ever related to me, like I was his special little pal


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Yep, ds gets Bud and Buddy. It's a term of endearment but not necessarily always said cutey either - I just interchange it with his name along with the dozen other names I call him. So if you heard me call him buddy it could even be with irritation at times.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I know so many people who call their kids 'bud' or 'buddy' that it gets confusing! Our kids all look up when they hear 'hey buddy!'


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

My brother calls my DD "buddy". I think it's sweet. He's a guy's guy. He's not going to call her "honey" or "sweetie". Buddy is his way as an uncle of expressing his feelings.

He also calls our dog "Hey buddy!" but she was once his dog.









DH calls DD "Honey bear" or "Pumpkin". I either call her "Sweetie" or "Silly Goose" (her favorite nickname)" or a shortened version of her first name.


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

Sure I call my children bud or buddy.

I also call them bub, sweet child, love bird, darling man (or girl), beautiful friend, wonderkid, snugglemonkey, sweetheart, child of mine, lovebug, lovelove, good friend, bug, sweetbird, birdy, pup, mister man, madame, princess, heroes of the revolution, superbub, ladybug, knight in shining armor, peach, dreamboat. I'm afraid I may have called one of them little toad once or twice.

I recently started calling them fine young cannibals. I have no idea why.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Another "buddy" user.

The other thing I always call kids is buggers. Specifically when something really sad happened. I will say, "Oh, poor little bugger!" I've gotten some weird looks on that one, but I got it from my dad and I just can't shake it. It's just what you say to express your sympathy for a kid who's having a hard time!


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

We regularly call my 4.5 year old DD "Buddy." We also call her Bug, Chicken, Miss Moe, Puppy, Kiddo, Monkey, Bub, Child and naturally, her actual name.

My DH calls her "Buddy" most often when he is speaking directly to her, in a positive way. As in "Hi Buddy! Tell me about your day" when he gets home from work or "Okay, Buddy, let's talk about this" when he is trying to help her work through something.

To me, it's short for "special, beloved, little friend."


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

I use buddy a lot with my preschoolers, lol. That and "kiddo". Even they recognized those names as endearments and associated them with me.

My own kids get called kiddo and hun. Although Mackenzie gets called "Miss Sophia Grace".


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Of course I use it, he's my nursing buddy







I joked when he was a newborn that if there were such a thing as nursing competitions, we were a champion team.

Buddy, bud, honey, dear, Munchkin (usually online, not to his face).

Edited to add: Most commonly, we'll use his nickname twice.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allgirls* 
I frequently call my kids "dude" or "dudes" because we watched a movie once and everybody was using dude and we started as a joke. They call me mama dude.

Note my username










Dude was one of ds1's first words. I'm not sure how he picked it up, but he was under a year old. He used to call dh, "Da-dude" instead of Daddy







.

Anyhow, this is a really weird thread and the OP seems unnecessarily judgemental about nickname choices.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

DD: Miss E, Evie-licious, Pinkalicious, Little Miss, Little E

DS: Little Man, Jazzy-J, Mister J, Crazy Boy, Wild Child

DH has used Buddy for both once in a while, and it doesn't sound odd to me. We also had Daddy-Daughter Day when DD was little which has grown into Daddy-Daughter-Dude Day [color] edition. DH and the kids wear the same color on their day together. It's kinda cute. DD keeps trying to get him to do pink as the color, and she and DH will mock search through his closet and find nothing pink. It's more gendered than I'd like, both the color schemes and the names, but it works for now.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

My Dad called me buddy growing up and he calls my DS his little buddy. I think it is very sweet and definitely a term of endearment.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I call my 5 year old DD 'buddy' ALL the time, like every day. This thread cracks me up.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

So, when DD was about a week old, we went as a family to see our pediatrician for a well-baby visit. DH was holding DD, and at some point he was talking to her, saying something like "Okay, we're going to get you undressed now, Buddy...." The pediatrician (who is a lovely lady but not originally from this country--she has a foreign accent I can't place) was horrified. "She's NOT a Buddy!"

DH just smiled and responded "She is! She's MY Buddy!"

When we call our kids Buddy, we really do mean it in the nicest possible way, like they are our special little friends.


----------



## calidarling (Jul 14, 2006)

We have tons of nicknames for ds. Dreamboat is the current one ( I tried calling him sweetheart and he told me that no, he was dreamboat not sweetheart, soooo cute coming out of such a little thing). Sometimes he is honey, or Boy, or Mr. Man or NO NO NO NO







I also almost always call him Jonah Lance even when I am not in mom lecture mode.

However, the one nickname that I get looks for is when I call him Boob. I used to call him my booby boy (im sure that seems so inappropriate







) and over the past few years I have just shortened it to Boob as in "Hey Boob, whatcha doing?"

It makes me giggle with how weird I am.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I use buddy sometimes. I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Gosh, I know several people who use it in the warmest, most loving way possible. It must be a cultural thing. My husband and I call our children "marmalade", "chocolate bunny", "mini-monkey", "baby bear" and so on.

My daughter calls her bear collection her "guys". As in, "I need my guys!"

I can only guess what the OP would think of our family. We must all just be ROBOTS







:


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
Ok, must share this one....

My son and I call each other "goober" on occasion. One day he came home from school (at 2) and said, "we don't call teachers goober."







I explained that no, that probably wasn't a good idea but we can use it at home.

I call him munchkin.
Grandma calls him sweet man.
Daddy calls him buddy.

He will point it out if one of us calls him by the other's nickname. No switching allowed. LOL.

This whole post is really cute. I'll bet your son is just wonderful.


----------



## spicyrock (Apr 11, 2009)

I am another mom with a daughter who I call buddy. I call her my "little buddy baby friend," to be precise, and that is often shortened to just "buddy." She has a million other names as well, from muffinhead to ol' left leg (she takes really long steps with her left leg, then super short ones with her right) to thistle to lima bean, to whatever I happen to be cooking for dinner. I love her so much, and I promise I only use her names in the warmest and most affectionate way... including "buddy."


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Is that a regional thing? I had a roommate who came from Ontario who used to do that a lot. I thought it was just a personal quirk.

All of our boys were born in Ontario, where 'buddy' was pretty common amongst loving parents (which I only found out after a few years, when I finally left the house







). We live out west now, and we haven't encountered any use of 'buddy' that isn't genuinely friendly and kind-hearted, and it's even heard amongst adults who don't know one another in this way. It's really wonderful, actually.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 







one of the reasons I call all my boys "buddy" (or "big guy") is so I don't call them by the wrong name...








:









Me too.







In my defense, they are often all talking at once, so buddy goes to whomever what I'm saying is relevant.









On the judgmental thing: My dh works with parentless children and seriously troubled youth and I cannot even imagine that something like an _affectionate nickname_ could be the subject and subsequent justification of assumption and judgment of a parent toward her/his child(ren). The striking chasm between this and the stories I hear of what the children my dh cares for have been called is just too great to give any justice here. I mean, really- I am viewed as unloving or cold for calling my dear, sweet little man cubs 'buddy'???

Wow.

Ftr, my dh does call some of the children he works with 'buddy' and it is understood as loving by them as well. They feel connected with him, given a special place, his 'buddy.' I think it's very sweet.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EVC* 
Eh









People call their kids all kinds of pet names. I often call dd "ma'am" which is probably far more ridiculous than "buddy" and definitely a more impersonal term for the vast majority of people. But that's just what I call her sometimes, as in "thank you, ma'am." "Could you help me, ma'am?", "Excuse me, ma'am." etc.

If she were a boy, I might well call her buddy, instead








....

Yeah, I call my daughter "ma'am," "hey lady," and "guy." Like, "don't cry, little guy!" I think it's funny


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

The nicknames we call our kids are so personal. I had to read this thread because I have a friend who calls her son buddy and it always sounds funny to me -- not that it isn't loving or sweet but it's just not a nickname I would ever think to use. I don't know why since the things I call my kids are very silly and random and seem to change every few months, so I'm certainly in no position to judge!


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know how it could be cold. You like your buddy, right?

We call ds Buddy, dude, Keagor (his name is Keagan... and we really enjoyed tragdor if anyone knows what that is...) the Keagan-ator, little man, child, boy, curls... there are a lot. DD we call chunk-chunk, Miss E, pretty, Miss Thing. She's only three months, I am sure she will get more nick names soon enough


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Popping in again to evoke judgment as I share that among our many nicknames for our dc, is the one that dh commonly uses to gather them, so it's the one he typically says the loudest and most often in public.

"Come one, _weirdoes!_" says dh in a singsong, jolly way.









Who would think 'weirdo' could be so endearing?! I call them weird_ees_. They really love it.

Chubba-wubba (a giant infant nickname- we make giants here), monkeys, man cubs, manlets, kidlets, littles, boogers, goobers, and the name they take for themselves which depends on the role they are playing (they are usually in character)- so dragon, cheetah, lion, tiger, melificent, medusa, griffin, ogre, orc, wizard, queen, king, whatever...

And even more common than our regular use of 'buddy', which trumps all of the aforementioned, is 'Sonshine,' a relic from many generations of my dh's family.

I think if I heard a parent calling a child "Hey, little @#$^%&*!" I might actually be concerned about the relationship, but even then, it would have to sound nasty or cold before I would evaluate it as anything but fun, and none of my business.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 
I don't know how it could be cold. You like your buddy, right?

We call ds Buddy, dude, Keagor (his name is Keagan... and we really enjoyed tragdor if anyone knows what that is...) the Keagan-ator, little man, child, boy, curls... there are a lot. DD we call chunk-chunk, Miss E, pretty, Miss Thing. She's only three months, I am sure she will get more nick names soon enough










We love adding "-OR" to the end of names too. Our boys all want to grow up to be barbarians, so they really enjoy the -OR-ness of a nickname.









We also have a lot of Mr. ____ pants (jolly, grumpy, jumpy, etc- it's playful and helps them out of grouchiness) and Mr. Reachy-Grabby, Mr. Eat-My-Foody, etc... you get the pattern. Our boys love coming up with creative names with the Mr. and -y combination.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marisa724* 
i call my younger son "buddy" and my older son "pal". That's so i don't get them mixed up.









Love it!!!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

If I don't manage to drop calling ds "Babe" before he is a teenager, I'll probably have people thinking weird thoughts about us.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't read all the responses, but I sorta agree with OP, judgmental as I may be.







To me--not to everyone of course--but to me saying "Buddy" sorta puts the child is on your equal and adult wavelength, not as your little coddling. It's an arms-length term of endearment. I reminds me of that movie (and book, but I never read the book) The Hours where the mom calls her 4 year old "Bug." "Hey, Bug!" is cute sounding enough, until you realize she kind of can't stand him and he _bugs_ her, and that's how she developped the nickname. Buddy sorta reminds me of that...that this isn't your baby, your child, the fruit of your loins, the light of your life, this is your buddy and you love this buddy but mostly just on the baseball field or side by side on the barstool. Buttt, maybe I'm reading too much into things.







Just to clarify, I know everyone here DOES love their children, no matter what they call them, I'm not saying that they don't. But I wont' be calling my DS "Buddy." He's Cutie or Sweetheart or his name.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Well, Charles Ingalls called Laura "Half Pint" and I don't think it showed that he put her on the same level as a dairy product.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Well, Charles Ingalls called Laura "Half Pint" and I don't think it showed that he put her on the same level as a dairy product.

I agree. (???)


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

I posted earlier, and I do use bud as well as a number of other nicknames. But I get what OP is saying. It's CAN be used as something of a put down, like when the somebody calls you hun as in, "sure, sure hon. whatever you say."

I use bud when I am feeling chummy as opposed to sweet and loving. I use bucko when I'm peeved, as in "this is the third time, bucko, towels go in the laundry."


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsd1amommy* 
I must really be cold and unaffectionate because I actually call my son Budweiser sometimes instead of Bud.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Our DD gets:

meat stick
popcorn spagetti face
hot dog spaghetti face
pizza
coos-coos
ruru
pig face
miss grabby hands
saggy butt
mushroom face
Dirty Bum
hobo Baby
Showtime

Many, many food items. Sometimes people look at us like we're crazy when we go out...we just don't really call her by her given name!

Most of the time she is called: Bebe (with a short "e") and that's what she responds to..that and "spaghetti face" - which is a bit off, because she doesn't eat a lot of spaghetti.

But someday I know she will get a "buddy" or two from me. My DHs mom calls her two sons "bud" and it's sweet, she has more affection for her kids than most mamas I know...they are her whole world..so, if it were cold, she wouldn't be sayin' it!


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 
I Keagor (his name is Keagan... and we really enjoyed tragdor if anyone knows what that is...) the Keagan-ator,









There's plenty of Trogdor at our house.

Maybe the OP is thinking of Pauly Shore...I can't see that Buuuuuuh-dee would drive me nuts!


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsd1amommy* 
I must really be cold and unaffectionate because I actually call my son Budweiser sometimes instead of Bud.











I don't have boys, so it doesn't fit into my nickname/terms of endearment list; but I do use it for foster dogs that come without a name until we come up with something that suits them better. I will say that I used it for one foster for 2 days until his chip info came back with his real name. He must have decided that his new life had begun b/c he refused to answer to Levi, which had been his name for 10 years. He would only respond to Buddy, so Buddy he became.

OTH, I know lots of people who use it with their kids and it always sounds sweet to me. No different from me calling DD1 "Baby".


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

We call the boys buddy, pumpkin pie, spanky, Mr.Stinky Pants, love bug, tickle butt, babe, etc.

Our youngest we call Bubba, which is nothing we would ever have thought to call him, but my dad started calling him that as a term of endearment and it just stuck. So he's often Bubba, Bubby, Bubbalubba. But I just love the way my dad says, "Hey Bubba!" and my little guy flies into my dad's arms.









My parents often call me and my sisters #1, #2, #3 and I refer to them as my "parental units."

So I think any term can be twisted to be either loving or mean. It's not the term, it's the meaning behind it.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I call them all bubba (wow I thought i was the only one, haha)

My spouse says buddy to our sons and it *is* a term of endearment.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

I haven't read the replies, but we call our ds buddy sometimes. I often refer to him as my little buddy. No offense, but I think you're overthinking it.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnalogWife* 
I haven't read all the responses, but I sorta agree with OP, judgmental as I may be.







To me--not to everyone of course--but to me saying "Buddy" sorta puts the child is on your equal and adult wavelength, not as your little coddling. It's an arms-length term of endearment. I reminds me of that movie (and book, but I never read the book) The Hours where the mom calls her 4 year old "Bug." "Hey, Bug!" is cute sounding enough, until you realize she kind of can't stand him and he _bugs_ her, and that's how she developped the nickname. Buddy sorta reminds me of that...that this isn't your baby, your child, the fruit of your loins, the light of your life, this is your buddy and you love this buddy but mostly just on the baseball field or side by side on the barstool. Buttt, maybe I'm reading too much into things.







Just to clarify, I know everyone here DOES love their children, no matter what they call them, I'm not saying that they don't. But I wont' be calling my DS "Buddy." He's Cutie or Sweetheart or his name.

Huh.
Well, I call my son sweetie, lovebug, bug, stinkie, mr smelly-feet, McGillicutty, kiddo, the boy, and probably a bunch of others that come out w/out me thinking about it.
He knows he is the light of my life, I don't worry about making sure my nicknames reflect that.


----------



## NightOwlwithowlet (Jun 13, 2009)

I call my son Buddy or Bud or Bubbalah all the time, though when he was five he nixed me calling him Boo since it's A baby name, Mom." My husband calls our son 'Little Buddy' and me 'Lovey', so my son calls him the 'Professor' or 'Mr.Howell'. I think we love each other.

I used work pediatric ICU and we once lost seven year old, the only child of a single dad, and I still remember the dad crying, "Don't leave me, Buddy." I cared that little boy off and on for three years and he was most certainly loved by his dad. I still cry when I think about him. Sometimes, I think of them both when I call my son, Buddy.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm trying to remember all of the nicknames I've called my kids thus far.

Squirt, pee wee, sweet pea, love bug, bug, munchkin, little man, handsome, baby bub, babe, turkey, nut ball, bud, cutie pie, you guys (Yes, I'm from WI originally, everyone is a guy there).


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 
The other thing I always call kids is buggers. Specifically when something really sad happened. I will say, "Oh, poor little bugger!" I've gotten some weird looks on that one, but I got it from my dad and I just can't shake it. It's just what you say to express your sympathy for a kid who's having a hard time!

My mom said that too when we were growing up. Though it was usually when we were doing something we weren't supposed to, as in "you little buggers".


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightOwlwithowlet* 
I call my son Buddy or Bud or Bubbalah all the time, though when he was five he nixed me calling him Boo since it's A baby name, Mom." My husband calls our son 'Little Buddy' and me 'Lovey', so my son calls him the 'Professor' or 'Mr.Howell'. I think we love each other.

*I used work pediatric ICU and we once lost seven year old, the only child of a single dad, and I still remember the dad crying, "Don't leave me, Buddy."* I cared that little boy off and on for three years and he was most certainly loved by his dad. I still cry when I think about him. Sometimes, I think of them both when I call my son, Buddy.

Ohhh...that just made me cry.
I dont call my son Buddy, but my DH does. He actually uses it more when he is being extra nurturing...like if DS is crying he will be murmuring "Aw Buddy, what's the matter?"
I did call him Bubby when he was a lillte baby (Buddy + Baby).
Now he is Handsom-Head, Sweet-Boy & Peanut Butter


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I think it's just all about inflection. Maybe the OP heard it used in a really cold way. I agree with the pp who said she'd heard a child's name used like a curse. I've heard that, too. I may have done that!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allgirls* 
I frequently call my kids "dude" or "dudes" because we watched a movie once and everybody was using dude and we started as a joke. They call me mama dude.

Sweet!


----------



## OhMeOhMy (Apr 2, 2004)

My dad does this. It is his term of endearment. "Hey bud it was great to see ya!" Big hug. My dad did not grow up in an emotionally supportive household and for him this is a HUGE display of affection.
I don't mind it, I think it is sweet.









I should add, my dad uses this term for all 3 of us (grown up) girls as well as the two younger boys in our family.


----------



## miriam_bat_avraham (Jan 2, 2009)

I call everyone-- EVERYONE-- "Buddy" or "Lovey."

No kids, but I'm a nanny. 6-yr-old boy gets Buddy, BuddyGuy, Bud, Schmuvaluv, Little Dude, Little Guy, Little Man, Friend, Little Friend and occasionally Lovey or Captain. 2-yr-old girls BuddyGirl, E***Bear, Bud, Schnuggles and LoveyBear.

My husband (!) gets Lovey, Lover, Sweetheart (usually on the phone in a message-- "Hi sweetheart, it's me..."), Schmuvs, Big Puppy (in contrast to our dog, who gets Little Puppy), Big Hairy, Big Fuzzy, etc...

My dog and my parents' dog get Baby, Buddy, BuddyBoy, Fattie, Little Hairy, Little Fuzzy, Fuzzy Buckets, Gremlin, Jealous Beast, Grendel, etc ad nauseam...

Some of my brothers also get Bud, especially my brother Bob who also gets Bubba, Bubbaluv, BubbyShmuv...

I could go on and on with the list of people I embarrass on a daily basis with my overly affectionate nicknames, haha!


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I call my kids all sorts of things. It's like a mental grab-bag. "Buddy" comes up once in a while. Stinky-butt too. Occasionally "boobie" which happens when I can't decide between buddy and baby and my mouth starts working before my brain figures it out.







They're all terms of endearment.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Oh, and our nicknames are:

Squishyface, Squinchelsonfordvillesonmc, Beeps, Beek-Beek, Pordbilleson

Loobygooby, Loobs, Loo, Bugs Buggy, Buggles, Bugglesworth

We are weirdos.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I also don't think bud or buddy is cold. It's an affectionate word for close friend where I come from.

I wouldn't feel comfortable using most of the nicknames in this thread but I have no issue with other people using them.

OP- What nicknames do you prefer for your kids?


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

I think its ok.. i have a friend that calls her DS buddy ALL.THE.TIME. to the point i could not even remember his name... he loves it!


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Well, Charles Ingalls called Laura "Half Pint" and I don't think it showed that he put her on the same level as a dairy product.

thats really funny!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightOwlwithowlet* 

I used work pediatric ICU and we once lost seven year old, the only child of a single dad, and I still remember the dad crying, "Don't leave me, Buddy." I cared that little boy off and on for three years and he was most certainly loved by his dad. I still cry when I think about him. Sometimes, I think of them both when I call my son, Buddy.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnalogWife* 
I haven't read all the responses, but I sorta agree with OP, judgmental as I may be.








To me--not to everyone of course--but to me saying "Buddy" sorta puts the child is on your equal and adult wavelength, not as your little coddling. It's an arms-length term of endearment. I reminds me of that movie (and book, but I never read the book) The Hours where the mom calls her 4 year old "Bug." "Hey, Bug!" is cute sounding enough, until you realize she kind of can't stand him and he _bugs_ her, and that's how she developped the nickname. Buddy sorta reminds me of that...that this isn't your baby, your child, the fruit of your loins, the light of your life, this is your buddy and you love this buddy but mostly just on the baseball field or side by side on the barstool. Buttt, maybe I'm reading too much into things.







Just to clarify, I know everyone here DOES love their children, no matter what they call them, I'm not saying that they don't. But I wont' be calling my DS "Buddy." He's Cutie or Sweetheart or his name.

See I don't get that completely. Along with the small people in the house I call the following people buddy: Babymomma, brother, dad, hubby, mom. So basically, the list of people who can walk up and hug me without asking and without getting shoved in the mud are the people I call buddy.

That is it. I don't call someone buddy if they are just "on the baseball field or side by side on the barstool" friend. They don't get nicknames cause they aren't close enough to my heart.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
See I don't get that completely. Along with the small people in the house I call the following people buddy: Babymomma, brother, dad, hubby, mom. *So basically, the list of people who can walk up and hug me without asking and without getting shoved in the mud are the people I call buddy.*

That is it. I don't call someone buddy if they are just "on the baseball field or side by side on the barstool" friend. They don't get nicknames cause they aren't close enough to my heart.

The bolded part made me giggle!

I have heard *buddy* used much in the same way as *chief*, *pal*, and *jacka$$* but its usually one adult male to another over some "slight" (as in, "Hey buddy, move your car" or whatever). Maybe this is what the OP was thinking?


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

We call our ds Buddy and have since the day he was born.

I am sorry but I just don't get how a nickname can make you a less caring more cold parent.


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

we've been calling ds little buddy since he was born, and i can assure you it's meant with the greatest sense of warmth and affection. he's got a whole host of other nicknames- right now my favorite is robbers or mr robbers, cause his name is Robert...


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Well, Charles Ingalls called Laura "Half Pint" and I don't think it showed that he put her on the same level as a dairy product.

For real.









Growing up my dad had the following nicknames for me:
Ham Bone
**** Dog
Piss Ant

I am 36 years old and to this day he still calls me "Ham" and "****" when I am visiting. They've never been anything except terms of endearment and I can't imagine anyone thinking that my father LITERALLY considered me a bone, a dog or an ant. Some folks just have no sense of humor I suppose.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

My father was raised in Mississippi and he always called my brother "little buddy." To us, it is a warm and affectionate term of endearment. My sister now calls her son "buddy" in a loving and lilting voice.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I have removed numeorus posts from this thread. Please keep the UA in mind when posting.

Quote:

. Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack or in any way which violates the law.

Do not post or start a thread to discuss member behavior or statements of members made in other threads or to criticize another discussion on the boards. Do not post to a thread to take direct issue with a member. If you feel a member has posted or behaved inappropriately in a discussion, communicate directly with the member, moderator or administrator privately and refrain from potentially defaming discussion in a thread.


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

I found myself calling DS1 buddy today while consoling him. I don't care if its really right or not in some peoples eyes, to my son it makes him feel loved and his feelings valuable when I say this to him when he is down. It's the whole, I'm here with you I care thing and really I could call him pickle but its the emotion behind the word and the word buddy just happens to be the placemark delivering the emotion.


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

I have about three gazillion nicknames for each of my children. I use terms of endearment all the time, calling them love or smooch or dear or, well, anything under the sun! And I frequently call them buddy. I don't know, it's all said with love.


----------



## Rosedotcom (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm just curious what prompted this thread. A nickname in itself is generally endearing, whether it's buddy, bug or sweetie.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
See I don't get that completely. Along with the small people in the house I call the following people buddy: Babymomma, brother, dad, hubby, mom. So basically, the list of people who can walk up and hug me without asking and without getting shoved in the mud are the people I call buddy.

That is it. I don't call someone buddy if they are just "on the baseball field or side by side on the barstool" friend. They don't get nicknames cause they aren't close enough to my heart.


Not at this point semantics would be worth debating since the non, -buddyers are clearly in the minority, I think when I posted I was saying what "a buddy" means to ME.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I call my kids buddy










Yep. Its always said lovingly.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

So, I'm really wishy washy when it comes to stuff I don't know anything about so I am not 100% committed to my thoughts in this post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnalogWife* 
To me, saying "Buddy" sorta puts the child on your equal and adult wavelength, not as your little coddling. It's an arms-length term of endearment.

...that this isn't your baby, your child, the fruit of your loins, the light of your life, this is your buddy and you love this buddy.

I think.... and of course, I'm just guessing and I know everyone who may use the term has their own reasons and most likely it's cause they love their 'little buddy'.....

Buddy is most commonly used by fathers toward their sons as a term of endearment because anything more affectionate, such as honey, sweetie, sugar plum, cutie pie, sweetums, darling, dear son, etc. would not be approved of in this society because it's not 'manly' enough.


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
So, I'm really wishy washy when it comes to stuff I don't know anything about.

I think.... and of course, I'm just guessing and I know everyone who may use the term has their own reasons and most likely it's cause they lover their 'little buddy'.....

Buddy is most commonly used by fathers toward their sons as a term of endearment because anything more affectionate, such as honey, sweetie, sugar plum, cutie pie, sweetums, darling, dear son, etc. would not be approved of in this society because it's not 'manly' enough.

I can see how some people would do that. I use buddy more then my husband does though. I also use sweetie, baby bear, honey, and probably a bunch of things I don't even realize. My son likes it, and the love he is getting when I use the term always makes him feel better. If an outside things its cold that is okay, because my son is feeling the warmth of the statement and he is the one whose opinion matter in that moment. I am talking to him to make him feel better, not to look like anything special to anyone who may be eavesdropping on our special moment.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

If only I could list all the nicknames we have for our little man! Its endless! I'm not sure we've used the one Buddy, but I do call him Bubbs - and I'm not even sure thats a word! Or a name of any sort for that matter!

Lets see, theres, scootch, squishy man, Link, smiley man, sweetie, fuzzy head, happy man, babe, cutie pie, and I've had a long day so I can't remember the others. But, I'm not sure I could remember all of them at once anyway.

but why would Buddy be any less endearing than any of the others I've listed? What about Sport as a nickname - I've heard that used and think its cute.


----------



## valerie mom of 4 (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't call my boys buddy,I prefer using every other nickname under the sun, but DH calls DS1 buddy all the time and has done it since he was a baby.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 

Buddy is most commonly used by fathers toward their sons as a term of endearment because anything more affectionate, such as honey, sweetie, sugar plum, cutie pie, sweetums, darling, dear son, etc. would not be approved of in this society because it's not 'manly' enough.


I know my husband does this sometimes in public after he's told someone my long haired, pastel wearing 3 year old is a boy, and they keep saying she and her as if he never said it. That's when I hear him start calling him "buddy" and "little man." It sort of bugs me when dh does this, but it REALLY bugs him when people ignore him when he or my son say that he's a boy (doesn't bug him for people to assume he's a girl, just when people ignore it after they's been told).


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
hmm...I call ds2 "goober" sometimes. Maybe it's good that I'm homeschooling.

My aunt and uncle called my cousin Goober...cause he was a preemie and so much smaller than their other kids they called him peanut, the by about 3 months old he had more than made up for it and was a huge chubby guy, so he was their chocolate covered peanut...a goober. His brother couldn't say goober so called him boober...and it stuck, he is still boober or boob to this day, he's 19.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

DH calls DS 'buddy' and he loves him more than anything. Nothing cold there. I don't even think that my husband EVER actually thought about it the way it is discussed about it here.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I've called DS buddy a few times. His "official" nickname was Bubbadoo. I have also called him bub, babe, honey, sweety, goomba, etc.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

It's a guy thing, in our family. Dh calls ds 'buddy'. I call the kids "sweetpea" or "hon" or "babe" or "bambino/a"


----------



## Valval (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Well, Charles Ingalls called Laura "Half Pint" and I don't think it showed that he put her on the same level as a dairy product.

After lurking for a full 6 months this is what makes me register. It's little half-pint of apple cider half drunk. No dairy, just produce







.

My little brother was my "Bud" until he died. Remember that doll "My Buddy"? "My buddy, my buddy, wherever I go, he goes..... my buddy and me like to climb up a tree..."

We (my father and myself) used to ask him if he was our buddy all the time. It started with some old guy at the local diner announcing that his buddy had arrived whenever my little brother's three year old self walked through the door. Sigh.

Bud is still one of the most common words that comes out of my mouth with the kids I care for and I call my own child Ma most of the time.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

The strangest nickname I gave my Dd is, "Mrs. McPheeley" I have no idea where it came from but DS is now, "Mr. Mcpheely"
So when it's time to leave I am often heard saying, "Let's go Mr. and Mrs. McPheeley"
I'm not even really sure how to spell it.
I also call them wackoes
noodleheads
ramalamas
pumpkinpies
stinky and stinky butt


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 
The strangest nickname I gave my Dd is, "Mrs. McPheeley" I have no idea where it came from but DS is now, "Mr. Mcpheely"
So when it's time to leave I am often heard saying, "Let's go Mr. and Mrs. McPheeley"

Like from Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood? I think he was the Mailman


----------



## SilverWillow (Dec 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valval* 
After lurking for a full 6 months this is what makes me register. It's little half-pint of apple cider half drunk. No dairy, just produce







.

My little brother was my "Bud" until he died. Remember that doll "My Buddy"? "My buddy, my buddy, wherever I go, he goes..... my buddy and me like to climb up a tree..."

We (my father and myself) used to ask him if he was our buddy all the time. It started with some old guy at the local diner announcing that his buddy had arrived whenever my little brother's three year old self walked through the door. Sigh.

Bud is still one of the most common words that comes out of my mouth with the kids I care for and I call my own child Ma most of the time.

I can SO relate to registering just to get to talk about the half-pint thing. As you can see by my join date and post count, I'm a lurker too. Little House geek here -- my best friend and I have many long-running jokes involving quotes from the books that go all the way back to high school (we're late 30's now and both have kids!).









I'm so sorry you lost your "Bud."







thanks for sharing your sweet memories with us.

Also -







welcome to MDC!

Amy


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I used to call the little girls I babysat "Sweet potato baby" and "Sack o' sweetie potatoes."

I used to call DD "ma petite chou," which I believe means literally "my little cabbage" or "ma petite pomme"


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnalogWife* 
Not at this point semantics would be worth debating since the non, -buddyers are clearly in the minority, I think when I posted I was saying what "a buddy" means to ME.

And I'm saying I don't understand it. I am allowed to admit that right?


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been calling DS "Bud" for as long as I can remember. I also call him "Bubba", "Bubs", "Monkey", and "Hijo". I call him "Hijo" so often that I think he repsonds to it more than his actual name. They all are terms of endearment.


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

I call almost all the little boys I know buddy. Always a term of endearment.

I usually call little boys I don't know buddy as well. If I accidentlly bump into a little one-"Sorry, buddy."

I agree with a previous poster who said that almost all nicknames given to a child are usually loving. I typically don't second guess the nicknames I hear parents use.


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, so after reading this thread, now I have that commercial for the toy from the 80s I'd guess "My Buddy, my buddy! Wherever I go......"
But of course I can't remember the words and now the tune is stuck....grrrrr.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
So, I'm really wishy washy when it comes to stuff I don't know anything about so I am not 100% committed to my thoughts in this post.

I think.... and of course, I'm just guessing and I know everyone who may use the term has their own reasons and most likely it's cause they love their 'little buddy'.....

Buddy is most commonly used by fathers toward their sons as a term of endearment because anything more affectionate, such as honey, sweetie, sugar plum, cutie pie, sweetums, darling, dear son, etc. would not be approved of in this society because it's not 'manly' enough.

Acknowledging you are not fully committed to what you wrote, I still want to share my (very committed) thoughts. No snark.

The last paragraph strikes me as very insensitive to the people who are men who use this nickname. I know that in some cases, this may be true, but it may be true that when some mothers call their dd 'sweet pea' they don't mean it with affection.

My dh does use a lot of nicknames and many of them are odd and lovey-dovey like 'love-muffin' and 'gorgeous boy' (we both say that one almost as much as 'buddy'), cuties, cutie-wootie, etc.... He calls them many things and the tone of 'buddy' is as affectionate as the others.

The reason this generalisation bothers me is the variables are infinite at least practically, and it simply isn't very kindly to think of men as being completely swayed by machismo in their relationships with their children. I feel sad at the assumption.

An example of how such a thing can really hurt comes from when I told my roommate that I was getting married. Our courtship had been a fairytale of the highest degree for me (the previously fairytale grinch), and her reply to the news was a begrudging, "The sex must be great.' That really deflated me in that moment when I wanted to share my joy with her.

Here, by assuming what you have, you do this to the love and intentions of millions of men and their children. You suck out the loving energy of their expression with an assumption of it being 'tainted' with a value you don't hold. Manliness may not be virtuous to you, but it means something significant to others and comes with as many different definitions as there are people to express them, I think.

I am sincerely glad that you are not committed to the perspective you shared. I hope you will consider another approach to understanding this aspect of relationship.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
And I'm saying I don't understand it. I am allowed to admit that right?

I suppose.

I told myself I wouldn't be back here, but in the end it's just a matter of taste. I don't care for the wildly popular "Buddy" it's just not my style.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

As for Dads---my secure DH calls our DS "Sweetheart" and "Sweetie." Never "Buddy" or "Sport" or "Chief" or "Big Guy." All these "manly" ones just sound so locker-roomish and that's not how we are. We did get a chuckle a few years back watching Officer Wiggam on the Simpsons watching a school play and his lone voice shoots over the silent audience and says "Ralphie, get off the stage, Sweetheart."







It stuck with us. But I think to DH the "Sweetheart" to a boy sounded just more lovey than trying to toughen the kid up with "Champ," and since DH has a piss-poor relationshiop with his father, I think that he wants to foster a closer bond with DS.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanamommyphd07* 
Okay, so after reading this thread, now I have that commercial for the toy from the 80s I'd guess "My Buddy, my buddy! Wherever I go......"
But of course I can't remember the words and now the tune is stuck....grrrrr.

"My buddy, my buddy.
My buddy, my buddy.
Wherever I go, he goes.
MY buddy, my buddy.
My buddy, my buddy.
My buddy and me!"

There you go. I can't believe I remember that.

http://www.dollinfo.com/mybud90s.htm


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnalogWife* 
As for Dads---my secure DH calls our DS "Sweetheart" and "Sweetie." Never "Buddy" or "Sport" or "Chief" or "Big Guy." All these "manly" ones just sound so locker-roomish and that's not how we are. We did get a chuckle a few years back watching Officer Wiggam on the Simpsons watching a school play and his lone voice shoots over the silent audience and says "Ralphie, get off the stage, Sweetheart."







It stuck with us. But I think to DH the "Sweetheart" to a boy sounded just more lovey than trying to toughen the kid up with "Champ," and since DH has a piss-poor relationshiop with his father, I think that he wants to foster a closer bond with DS.

I am only speaking for myself here, but DH uses sweetheart and buddy. I probably use buddy more then he does. We aren't trying to toughen him up - the kid plays with princess toys, pretends to paint his nails, calls himself pretty (and so do we, "yes, you are pretty, sweetie"). I'm not going to avoid using a word that is attached to a comforting emotion for us out of fear that is might make him manly. If he ends up being a "manly man" that is okay with me. If he ends up being "feminine" that is okay too. Because to me, he's just going to end up being him, and there is no such thing as "feminine" or "manly" except in the eyes of society and I'm not going to play into that by avoiding making him one or the other. I'm just going to let him be him, whoever he is.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Color me cold then. I call my son "my buddy" all the time.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, I call my youngest DD Chubbers. I'm sure some will say I'm setting her up for a lifetime of weight issues.


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
Color me cold then. I call my son "my buddy" all the time.

maybe it makes them feel warmer in comparison if we are cold







:


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanamommyphd07* 
Okay, so after reading this thread, now I have that commercial for the toy from the 80s I'd guess "My Buddy, my buddy! Wherever I go......"
But of course I can't remember the words and now the tune is stuck....grrrrr.

Man, you can Google anything!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyshoppinghabit* 

Edited to clarify: Whoa! I didn't mean to bait anyone in justifying this. It was more out of curiosity b/c I was not born in American and so my parents and most of their friends never used this word for their children. Before becoming a parent, I only hear the word buddy as the beginning of a rude remark, as in when taxi driver gets cut off and he yells out the window, "Hey buddy, what the f--- ". Or a guy wanting to pick a fight in a bar saying the another guy, "Hey buddy, what're you looking at?" I was hoping maybe somebody could explain the origin of this term when using it on children, but I guess that is really a dumb pursuit.


OP, I think when buddy is used this way, it's being used sarcastically. Sort of like if someone does something dumb, a sarcastic person might say something like, "That was pretty stupid, genius!" It doesn't mean genius has a universally negative conotation, just that the person is using the word sarcastically. In the cases you mention above, it's the same thing - buddy literally means "friend," but used as you described, it clearly doesn't. I'm not sure what your first language is or how sarcasm works in other cultures, but in English you can pretty much say anything in a certain tone of voice and make it mean the exact opposite of what the words you're saying mean.


----------



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Buddy is most commonly used by fathers toward their sons as a term of endearment because anything more affectionate, such as honey, sweetie, sugar plum, cutie pie, sweetums, darling, dear son, etc. would not be approved of in this society because it's not 'manly' enough.

This is another reason I guess it led me to think about it as a "cold term." *But look, this is an opinion*.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

OP, i'm glad you clarified. i'm not sure how it was perceived as judgemental, when you just stated how it sounded to you, but whatever.

how it could be judgemental anyway, i'm not sure.


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by mommyshoppinghabit View Post
"Edited to clarify: Whoa! I didn't mean to bait anyone in justifying this. I was hoping maybe somebody could explain the origin of this term when using it on children, but I guess that is really a dumb pursuit."

I'm confused. you didnt want anyone to explain its (positive) origin, but you did want them to explain the origin? I'm lost. You only wanted us to explain its origin if is agreed with your opinion of the word then?

I agree with eclipse. Anyone can say anything in a rude sarcastic way. Not everyone who calls their child buddy is doing that though. Many use it as a term of endearment, same as honey, sweetie, etc.


----------



## Rosedotcom (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:

Okay, so after reading this thread, now I have that commercial for the toy from the 80s I'd guess "My Buddy, my buddy! Wherever I go......"
Now I have Kid Sister stuck in my head.


----------



## Asher (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, what a lot of assumptions and generalizations. It seems like we hate people doing that to us, but we're totally okay with doing it to others?

My oldest sons nick name has been bud or buddy since he was born. It's definitely not said in a cold way and is totally a term of endearment, just as each of my kids nick names were/are.

To the poster that said her childs nick name was chubbers, one of ours used to be, too.







It started as bubbles b/c she used to make bubbles on her lips constantly as a baby...then she got chubby toddler rolls and it became chubbles, chubblicious, etc.







Not PC, I am sure, but it was our special nick names for her and it, just like bud, was never said in a cold, mean or deroagatory way. (We stopped calling her that around the age of 2-2 1/2 to avoid any possible issues in the future! hehe)


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

OP- "buddy" means "friend", most often (but not always) "male friend". When we call children "buddy", we are saying "little friend," as in, "little person I'm glad I have around."

When we call a bad driver "buddy", we are using it like "friend" as in "comrade": a general term for someone with whom we share the planet. It is used instead of a derogatory term when one wishes to remain civil. "Honey", "baby", and "bubba" can all be used in this way.

There are a lot of polysemes in English.


----------



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

since i was a baby my mum and dad have called me bubba


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I call my ds1 "Buddy" a lot. I don't think I'm cold.

I call him "Buddy" because he's like my little sidekick--he's always close by, wanting to do whatever I'm doing. Doesn't "Buddy" mean something like a close friend, someone loyal who sticks by you? I fail to see how that could be cold.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

My oldest is "Buggy"

My youngest is "Mc Geegan" (my user name is a combo of those two nick names) "Beegis", "Beegs" or just "Bubs"

I also call them "My love"


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

I call DS Smelly, Boychild, Dude, Guy, Jeffrey Twigglebottom (longstanding joke), or HEY!! Depending on what the situation is.

Also, dudeman.


----------



## mamaloveseee (Dec 11, 2005)

I call our son Bubby. My brother was always called Bud whild growing up.


----------



## Wooly (Mar 27, 2006)

well here goes my kids get called all sorts of stuff , they love it , it's a way of keepin em close , just a family thing , often our private jokes together.
They get called , winnie , giggie , giglet , winnie woo , chuffalump , snoggalump, squidlet , chicklet , chicken pie, giggie woo, paigey waigey , Flynnie winnie , Mr. Boy , boy and sometimes bud or buddy.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommysarah5* 
maybe it makes them feel warmer in comparison if we are cold








:

LOL

We actually make it into a song:

My buddy
My buddy
Aidan is Mommy's buddy...

...and then we change around the names with his sisters. The girls love it, and they love to sing along. It's a diaper changing ritual.

Oh, we also call him Peaches.


----------



## barefootmama0709 (Jun 25, 2009)

I call ODS Bubba and Bubba Gump. DH calls him "bubbe"-it's yiddish but DH is not Jewish (neither am I). Somehow it made its way into our terminology anyway.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I call my youngest 'my buddy' or 'little buddy' all the time.

I do get what you are saying by people screaming into traffic,
"Hey , Buddy!" but I say it in a pretty different manner.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnalogWife* 
As for Dads---my secure DH calls our DS "Sweetheart" and "Sweetie." Never "Buddy" or "Sport" or "Chief" or "Big Guy." All these "manly" ones just sound so locker-roomish and that's not how we are. We did get a chuckle a few years back watching Officer Wiggam on the Simpsons watching a school play and his lone voice shoots over the silent audience and says "Ralphie, get off the stage, Sweetheart."







It stuck with us. But I think to DH the "Sweetheart" to a boy sounded just more lovey than trying to toughen the kid up with "Champ," and since DH has a piss-poor relationshiop with his father, I think that he wants to foster a closer bond with DS.

I don't get how a nickname could at all be trying to toughen a kid up...I don't see sweetheart sounding any more lovey dovey than buddy or sport, it depends on how you say it, not what you are saying.


----------



## Liam's Mum (Jan 9, 2007)

LMBO I can't go through this entire thing, but wow, I guess we all have our little things. I've been known to call my boys "buddy", definitely with affection (same as I call them sweetie pie, pumpkin, monkey...) and definitely NOT to toughen them up or make them manly or denigrate them LOL

I *think* I can see the issue, I mean, "buddy" can be said rudely, but it's the tone that makes it so, not the word. You can say lots of nice words in a rude way. Someone made a good point about baby/babe -- by the wrong person, in the wrong tone of voice, it can be quite insulting. Or...not. And I also "get" that people sometimes use stereotypical terms ("sport" for boys, "princess" for girls...) but trust me when I say that turning our little buddies into jocks is the least of our intentions LOL (I do admit to being bothered by birth announcements introducing "our future ballerina" or "future linebacker" -- like I said, we all have our little things I guess!


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
OP- "buddy" means "friend", most often (but not always) "male friend". When we call children "buddy", we are saying "little friend," as in, "little person I'm glad I have around."

When we call a bad driver "buddy", we are using it like "friend" as in "comrade": a general term for someone with whom we share the planet. It is used instead of a derogatory term when one wishes to remain civil. "Honey", "baby", and "bubba" can all be used in this way.

There are a lot of polysemes in English.


This is a good answer for the OP. I'm quoting it, Edna, in case it gets too lost because it seems this thread has turned into a 'what nickname do you use' thread.


----------



## MomOf3boyz (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
This is a good answer for the OP. I'm quoting it, Edna, in case it gets too lost because it seems this thread has turned into a 'what nickname do you use' thread.

I like what Edna said as well!

I call my kids lots of pet names, and Buddy is among them, I mean it lovingly and they know it. In the end, that is what is important.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

When ds#1 was a newborn I called him bubby. And it was certainly a term of endearment.

(Sniffle, now he's a big 2 year old. And we call him little man.)


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

DS is Bud or Buddy. I never thought I"d use it, but I do.

I don't remember a time ever when I have spoken coldly towards any of my children, whatever nicknames they have.

Weird. But there you go.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightOwlwithowlet* 
I used work pediatric ICU and we once lost seven year old, the only child of a single dad, and I still remember the dad crying, "Don't leave me, Buddy." I cared that little boy off and on for three years and he was most certainly loved by his dad. I still cry when I think about him. Sometimes, I think of them both when I call my son, Buddy.

Oh my gosh, that is so sad.








for that dad's little Buddy


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
OP- "buddy" means "friend", most often (but not always) "male friend". When we call children "buddy", we are saying "little friend," as in, "little person I'm glad I have around."

When we call a bad driver "buddy", we are using it like "friend" as in "comrade": a general term for someone with whom we share the planet. It is used instead of a derogatory term when one wishes to remain civil. "Honey", "baby", and "bubba" can all be used in this way.

There are a lot of polysemes in English.









:

I used to get this with sweetheart; as in "Listen sweatheart..." right before getting told off by a customer. I _never_ mistook it for a term of endearment. I call my son buddy or buds a lot and he has never taken it for anything but a nickname filled with love and affection. It's the intentions behind the words that make them what they are.

For what it's worth, I also call my son Trouble quite at bit... but never in a negative way!


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marisa724* 
I call my younger son "Buddy" and my older son "Pal". That's so I don't get them mixed up.









How funny! My husband has the same nicknames for our two sons.


----------



## wholewheatmama (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lynn08* 
Am I the only one that calls their daughter *buddy*?







:

(Actually, just about every child I come into contact with gets called *buddy* at some point, boy or girl.)

I do! Confuses the heck out of strangers sometimes, too, especially if she's wearing something clearly "girlish".

I've never understood why a word that to me means friend can only be applied to boys.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't use the term buddy, but I don't see anything wrong with it for those who do use it... it just doesn't flow off my tongue.

DS's nicknames:

The Boy (when we're talking about him; and not to be confused with boy, which is our nickname for one of our cats)
baby (which sometimes turns into bubby and bub), and Mr. Baby, oh and at the appropriate time we will call him Mr. Poopy Pants


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh well.







It's endearing to us. I call my sons all kinds of "rough" names. It's cutely ironic to use these names, especially when they are soft and cuddly little things.

The nicknames I use, which would probably sound too rough to the OP include: buddy, bud, kid, thing, thinglet, dude.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

I feel compelled to say...all this talk of "buddy", "pal", etc has only one thing circling my head over and over....

I'm not your buddy, pal!

I'm not your pal, friend!

I'm not your friend, guy!

I'm not your guy, buddy!

Okay...yeah, I'm a secret South Park dork...sorry!


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wholewheatmama* 
I do! Confuses the heck out of strangers sometimes, too, especially if she's wearing something clearly "girlish".

I've never understood why a word that to me means friend can only be applied to boys.









I call my daughter buddy, bud, bro, man, dude, and once in a great while brotherman, all as terms of endearment. She is the femmiest girl EVER so I think it's hilarious. It freaks other people out, though


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aran* 
Oh well.







It's endearing to us. I call my sons all kinds of "rough" names. It's cutely ironic to use these names, especially when they are soft and cuddly little things.

The nicknames I use, which would probably sound too rough to the OP include: buddy, bud, kid, thing, *thinglet*, dude.


pak, lol.

i loooooove this.







:


----------



## mangapen (Oct 19, 2005)

This is a hilarious thread, I thought I would chime in! I call my daughter honey bun and my son buddy boy, sometimes more than I use their names~ If I happen to call my daughter buddy, she takes issue and says that she is not a boy!


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyshoppinghabit* 
Whenever I hear a parent address their child "bud" or "buddy" it just doesn't ever sound warm or affectionate or even feel like a term of endearment to me. It sounds kind of cold. I could never imagine addressing either of my kids that, but maybe that's my take on it.

I call both my kids bud on occasion.







I never stop to think what someone ELSE thinks of it; it doesn't matter one bit, truly. A rose by any other name would smell as sweet.


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

I call my DS Potato, Lovebug, and Stinker. All are definitely meant in the sweetest way, and never used derogatorily.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

I call DS Buddy, but he likes it. Such that sometimes, I'll call him either his name, or a different nickname, and he says, "No, I'm buddy/bud."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> Well, Charles Ingalls called Laura "Half Pint" and I don't think it showed that he put her on the same level as a dairy product.


I call DD Half Stack, but I don't equate her worth at the same level as pancakes.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I think of my 13month old baby as my attorney.


----------



## EchoSoul (Jan 24, 2011)

I never used to. But my FIL and MIL called their son "bud" or "dude" all the time and now call our son that. I've heard it so often, I've begun calling him bud/buddy,sometimes I get tongue-tied and call him "Bubby". But I've also called him "sweetheart" and "sweety" and "honey" and "love" and "Gavineesta"..... lol... But it is all a form of endearment. The only one I don't really like is "dude", that one always seemed.."cold" as the OP puts it, to me. But to each his/her own.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I used to call my daughter "Bear", because she growled when she was mad as a baby. I call them both, at times, Bud, Buddy, Bud-reaux, Dude, Babe, Bubba, Grumpy, Sweetheart, Friend, Hey You, Mijo/Mija, etc. It's all a matter of tone and how it's meant.

Such a silly thing to get worked up over...


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

I call mine brats. Crazy. Dude. That what works for us. I do not care who thinks what about my family language. And we make gay joke. Because some of us are .


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Funny old thread resurrected!

Yes, we call both DS and DD "bud" or "buddy" from time to time, along with a bunch of other endearments, including nicknames evolved from their first names, and much "softer" terms like "sweetie" and "honey". Yesterday, DD mentioned that she wished the nickname "Ace" had stuck for her. My friends gave it to her when she was still in utero.

I'm partial to "mate" which I've heard parents from the U.K., New Zealand and Australia use to address their sons and daughters. It sounds cheery and relaxed and conveys a friendliness. Unfortunately, I don't think it works without the right accent. A North American doesn't sound right saying "mate" - at least to my ears. That's totally a personal opinion. YMMV.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My fiance calls his son and my youngest son "Buddy" and his son often calls my youngest son, "Buddy" as well. It's a nickname I can't stand, but I don't know why I can't stand it, but it's used as an endearment, so I don't pay it any mind.


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

People don't choose their pet name to invoke warm fuzzy feelings in bystanders. It's about their relationships with their kids.

Editing in: it does kind of annoy me when unrelated and barely-known people use terms like "buddy" with my kids. I know that they're trying to be nice, though, and that it's my issue.

My mother went off on me once for calling my son "little man." Apparently I was supposed to know that her mother-in-law used to do that and therefore it was painful and disturbing to hear it come out of my mouth.









I do enjoy exploring language and culture though. Interesting thread.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

wow what an old thread!!! sniff. sniff. miss many of the old posters. sniff.

oh boy it reminds me of my very first post here on MDC. and sure enough it was a cultural faux pas. thankfully one of the posters guessed i was an immigrant and things cooled off.

oh olly your mate reference takes me back years. dd loved, loved, loved the Wiggles and because of them we called each other mate when the obsession lasted.

my pet name for dd are sounds. they are not any language sounds. i used buddy more for sarcasm.


----------

